# One of My Certified Organic Girls



## CDLCFARM (Jun 5, 2013)

My flock is at 50. Expansion next year is underway. I also raise Indian runner ducks.

Creme de la crop! Like us on Facebook!!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Are they a heritage line? Curious what went into being certified organic for chickens.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

X2 please let us know what a Certified ORGANIC chicken is?? And what is the difference from a REGULAR chick or chicken?? Does it mean she never had any vaccines or what in the world is a certified organic chicken?? Does it come with a certificate and if so who or where is the certificate from? Who signs the certificate? Sorry for my ignorance but I've never heard of such thing. What does the certificate look like and how exactly is the chicken CERTIFIED? Is there some registery some where or what? And what makes a non organic chick or chicken?just very curious about the certification?.. Please fill us in on the process. Some one MUST sign the certification ? Is it signed by the breeder or government or what? Please explain exactly what makes a CERTIFIED Organic chicken?? And why would other chicks or chickens be NON ORGANIC?? I would very much appreciate your clarification and explanation of the certification process.


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

What Makes Organic Chicken Organic?
By Frances Flower, August 4, 2011 | Meet the Blogger | More Posts by Frances
Nowadays many people are concerned about where their food comes from, how it&rsquo;s been raised and what it&rsquo;s been fed. But sometimes, walking into the grocery store can feel overwhelming with all the different food labels on display. If you're tempted to buy organic chicken, but you're not sure what it means, read on! In order to be certified organic, chicken farms must follow a strict set of guidelines and be inspected annually by a third-party certification body to ensure those standards are met.

These standards include:

The birds must be raised organically no later than two days after they hatch;
They must be fed certified organic feed for their entire lives. Organic feed cannot contain animal by-products, antibiotics or genetically engineered grains and cannot be grown using persistent pesticides or chemical fertilizers.
It is prohibited to give drugs, antibiotics and hormones to organic birds (please note: federal regulations prohibit the use of hormones in raising poultry).
All birds must have outdoor access.
Plus, organic chicken sold at Whole Foods Market has also been certified to the Global Animal Partnership&rsquo;s 5-Step Animal Welfare Rating program! If that&rsquo;s not enough to tempt you, our organic chicken will be featured from August 12th to the 14th. So, next time you are in your local store, why don&rsquo;t you try our flavorful organic chicken and tell us what you think!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

But if the chickens are allowed to eat stuff from outdoors, according to the governing body, can it still be truely organic? As they surely will eat something that is not "certified organic" 
Are insects who landed on the farm from another farm organic? Then the bird who eats that big, is it still organic? 
I just don't think chickens can be fully organic... Even under these guidelines.


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

You can call them what you want but who really knows it a government thing as long as I know what go into my birds and other animals I know what go inside of me


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am not meaning to offend, simply trying to understand. I feed my chickens organic non gmo feed, but I do not call them organic, as when the free range they are no longer in my control as to what they consume.


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

IMO there is no such thing to much pollution just do the best we can just showing googled it a lot more about it just looks like government lables to me


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 5, 2013)

You need to find your local organic certifier Or go to oeffa.org


----------

